# Terry Pratchett died.



## Veho (Mar 14, 2015)

RIP, Sir Terry   


 Source


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 14, 2015)

that sucks... strenght too his family


----------

